# Following The Money



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

This is exactly what goes on in the medical/pharmaceutical industry, both in human and animal medicine regarding "independent testing/recommendations."

If one thinks that this is a report on only a few isolated cases of this type of conflict of interest, then one is mistaken. It happens often. That is one of the reasons why I am skeptical of pharmaceutical drugs/vaccines. I believe that medications/vaccines can certainly help, but I also firmly believe that they are overused and over-hyped by people who have another agenda besides looking out for a person or a dog's health. JMO.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

very interesting and I totally agree FOLLOW THE MONEY and for the love of money is the root of all evil sadly  

dh has two cousins who are pharmaceutical reps and I do home loans and i am amazed many times as they do not have to work very hard and make ALOT of money yet dh dad could not afford to have one of his meds at $400 a month so they had to cut back on that med to live financially. I do not know but something seems wrong about that to me  I think there is alot of money floating around in that industry and feel bad for the people who need the meds and cannot afford them like many of the elderly. Sadly this is why many go to canada and other countries to get meds 

on the vaccine route there is a lady on my yorkie group whose daughter's story broke my heart and it was from being over vaccinated - I will try to find her story 

Also did you see the girl on youtube from a flu vaccine but they are saying she is faking it - just curious if you thought she was faking it as seemed really real to me\


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

It's really scary that money is the driving force behind the medical treatment of both humans and pets, but I believe that in large part, it's a fact. I know that there are many reputable and dedicated doctors and nurses out there, but drug protocols are not developed by these professionals. Everyone has to be their own advocate and an advocate for their children and their pets, too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

dwerten said:


> very interesting and I totally agree FOLLOW THE MONEY and for the love of money is the root of all evil sadly
> 
> dh has two cousins who are pharmaceutical reps and I do home loans and i am amazed many times as they do not have to work very hard and make ALOT of money yet dh dad could not afford to have one of his meds at $400 a month so they had to cut back on that med to live financially. I do not know but something seems wrong about that to me  I think there is alot of money floating around in that industry and feel bad for the people who need the meds and cannot afford them like many of the elderly. Sadly this is why many go to canada and other countries to get meds
> 
> ...



IMO she is not faking.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It annoys me when I hear that people do such things for just the money!!!!!

Oh my, I am so very sorry and sad for the lady in the video  why would she fake it? It looks real to me! I am not sure how to feel about flue shots now. I actually don't get it in a regular yearly basis. got it in 2008 and 2009 when I was going for an important/study trip (change in weather to low temperature places can get me down/sick, so didn't want to take a chance). Now, I am not sure about this whole flue shot thing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When my oldest daughter had a fellowship to the NIH she found the professor for whom she was doing research was faking data---she had to expose him and thankfully she had proof and he was fired! I am certain this is not an isolated incident---money speaks loudly. So when people quote scientific data I am cautiously skeptical. In my opinion many things are biased or outright tainted. 
Also, it is well known that many of the big name drug companies "wine & dine" the doctors to promote their products---where is the integrity here? 
We have to also be our own best advocates---not an easy job!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> IMO she is not faking.


me neither and why i was upset when watching it on dateline and people on youtube were saying she was faking it for publicity. My thoughts were why? She is beautiful, has a great life, is a professional cheerleader - why would she fake something this horrible? I wonder if it is the drug companies way of spinning it? She has alot more videos on youtube and poor girl has tried everything and really was a sad story. I just wonder how many are out there that do not video tape themselves and put it on youtube that we do not know about


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

What is your take on the flu shot? I don't usually get it, but
I just had to have a mantoux test for work and the person was
trying to talk me into the flu shot. She said that it has both
H1N1 and seasonal flu components. I didn't get it, but I never know
what to do. Now after watching the youtube video... I'm even more
unsure. Any thoughts?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

harrysmom said:


> What is your take on the flu shot? I don't usually get it, but
> I just had to have a mantoux test for work and the person was
> trying to talk me into the flu shot. She said that it has both
> H1N1 and seasonal flu components. I didn't get it, but I never know
> ...


I never get them and they usually say only elderly and babies should get them as they have a lower immune system. I personally believe if you have a good immune system you do not get sick as much same with a dog. I would not give a dog with a poor immune system vaccinations either so it is a tough call what i would say with an elderly person or baby  

I never knew any of this stuff and was so naive to it all until I had a sick dog then i learned alot sadly it makes it tough the more you know the more nervous you become on making certain decisions on what is best. I would say do alot of research before making the decision so you can make an educated one


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Hubby and I never get flu shots and we never get the flu. My doctor friend and his wife don't get the shots either. Last year's "pandemic panic" was a nice example of how some in the industry terrify people into taking flu shots. When it was discovered that some World Heath Organization officials - the same WHO that pushed "Pandemic!" - had ties to vaccine makers, well....there you go. Follow the money.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It is so hard to figure out what to do in these instances. From that interview there is no indication, even from the professionals that she is faking it. They name her reaction and say that is is a rare side effect. 

When my son was vaccinated his whole arm swelled up, he was quite sick, and the doctor at the time recommended he didn't have any more. He got a letter from the doctor for the school board saying he should be exempt. Pretty scary stuff. Good heavens, there are many instances in professions where no money or gifts are allowed to be given for fear of criminal conduct. Why is this situation not one of them? money is one thing, but health is another. Makes me furious about what they are doing to our food too. :smmadder:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That is the world we live in today. None of us can afford to blindly believe what we see and hear, especially from television.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I never had a flu shot and will never get one. And I am considered in the category "elderly".

About prescription drugs. The retail price of Crestor is 455.89$. The negociated price for the insurance is 345.61$. The co-pay is 126$ (this is for a 3 month supply). Now I can buy this overseas for 110$. 
Another thing I don't understand. My husband is on 3 kinds of prescription drugs. They don't cost exactly the same. But his co-pay is always 126$ ??


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We don't do prescription drugs except for antibiotics when we need them. IF we acquire an illness or condition, we look at our diet first, then do research on supplements. We are rarely sick, although I have a lot of leftover "complaints" from my days of being on prescription drugs/poor diet.

The reason why we have this type of lifestyle is that we believe in a holistic approach to health. We believe in finding a cause instead of treating a symptom. We are more apt to treat problems with diet/supplements. Most folks who use conventional medicine are just coming from a different point of view than us. Everyone is free to choose the type of care they wish, and I think that there is room for both, and I am open to both, but most of the time, choose holistic over synthetic symptom maskers.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have never obtained a flu shot and never will. I simply don't think that the true FLU is common enough to require a flu shot; most people get colds and think they have the FLU. IMOH this is why so many people think the flu is so common, because everyone they know had the 'flu' last winter when in reality it was a cold or other illness.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well it's called health care,not health cure...for a reason...

When I worked as a nurse in a geri psych unit,I naively asked if they were close to a cure for cancer. He looked at me ,like I was some sort of idiot... He flat out told me there will never be a cure..no money in a cure. The money is in treatment and the prolonging of it!
He said look at what happened to the Polio Foundation,defunct due to a vaccine to prevent it.
I felt like I had been kicked in the gut,wondering what the heck am I doing all this for.I was cog in this vast money machine....

He was right, all the jobs in research,hospitals,Cancer Treatment Centers, anything related to health care....too many to list would be gone if there was a cure. It would end up making the cure so expensive (to replace all that lost income) that it would be available to only the select few who could afford it...

No wonder med reps could afford to give us all these freebies,gifts,all expense paid seminars at resorts and so on...

I look back now and in all those presentations I heard the words,"prolong life", "ease pain and suffering", never heard the word "cure"....

I'm a cancer survivor,am I cured? Don't know,I would guess I'm just in a rare long remission, 20 years now. Did have melanoma 3 years ago. Other than that clean so far..
My brother-in-law was in a 20 year remission for melanoma. When it did relapse it was systemic and a horribly long painful 2 year race to death...

Sorry so cynical but that's why I get irritated to hear about charity "Race for the cure" and so on... It's a race for something and sadly very well meaning good people are being duped....

Sorry ,but I flew a friend to Cancer Treatment Center of America in Chicago area,she died anyway. I was cutting a 5 hour drive down to a 45 minute flight for her. Which I did for free,no Angel Flight involved...

I thought they helped her,so I suggested it to my BIL, and they wanted $150,000 in assets proven before he could enter their program as he had no insurance.... it's a private pay facility.

Turns out all you need is a willingness to try their program and REALLY good insurance!

My BIL's girlfriend checked it out and they couldn't afford it and she wasn't willing to sign over her family farm,since they couldn't cure him,only prolong,maybe 4-6 months. He lived 2 years doing experimental and cancer studies...

Who knows what the answer is...don't even get me started on the Red Cross...:angry:

:wub:Love to all,peace be with you,hugs and healthy thoughts. Maybe that's kept me in remission for 20 years, that and following my dreams, eatting chocolate and pizza and loving on fluffs!:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> Well it's called health care,not health cure...for a reason...
> 
> When I worked as a nurse in a geri psych unit,I naively asked if they were close to a cure for cancer. He looked at me ,like I was some sort of idiot... He flat out told me there will never be a cure..no money in a cure. The money is in treatment and the prolonging of it!
> He said look at what happened to the Polio Foundation,defunct due to a vaccine to prevent it.
> ...


You are so right Michelle. There will never be a cure. There is no money in a cure. If they cannot make a profitable drug they are not going to make it even if it would help some people. A few weeks ago I read an article (should have kept the link to it) about marijuana and that there was something in it that could cure cancer. Since it would be a cure, of course they are not interested in researching this. Could also be that they know about it and are not telling.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Well it's called health care,not health cure...for a reason...
> 
> When I worked as a nurse in a geri psych unit,I naively asked if they were close to a cure for cancer. He looked at me ,like I was some sort of idiot... He flat out told me there will never be a cure..no money in a cure. The money is in treatment and the prolonging of it!
> He said look at what happened to the Polio Foundation,defunct due to a vaccine to prevent it.
> ...


Wow, Michelle, I had never thought about the cost of the cure for certain 
diseases... mainly cancer. Sadly, it makes sense though... in this world most things
seem to revolve around money.... but it's really upsetting and disappointing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gee if marijuana could cure cancer,my BIL should still be alive!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Look at the money on Alzheimers,they make even more on that and it can be drag out for years...

I've noticed as the economy got worse,it seems like one trip to the doctor didn't seem to resolve any minor health issues,rashes or flu or allergies,in one visit but it seems to take more return visits...

Even your family doc is catching on to the potential of stringing illnesses out.

I'd get poison ivy,they'd give me some cream and maybe some steroids or bendryl and a week later,gone. Not now.this time they loaded me up big time on steroids,oral and cream,benadryl and antibiotics and it actually suppressed my immune system to the point of toxicity and I ended up w/ open sores from sctatching that wouldn't heal.Wore long sleeved shirts most of the summer to cover up the sores,I looked like a lepper! Used to be the family doc could patch you up and you might not have to see him again fo rmaybe a year or two...guess they cought on..eh?

I quit taking all that stuff and am doing homeopathic remedies,still itches but getting better slowly.
Makes you wonder now doesn't it? Like I said,no money in cures...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Well it's called health care,not health cure...for a reason...
> 
> When I worked as a nurse in a geri psych unit,I naively asked if they were close to a cure for cancer. He looked at me ,like I was some sort of idiot... He flat out told me there will never be a cure..no money in a cure. The money is in treatment and the prolonging of it!
> He said look at what happened to the Polio Foundation,defunct due to a vaccine to prevent it.
> ...



:ThankYou::goodpost:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> Gee if marijuana could cure cancer,my BIL should still be alive!


they did not say smoking it is the cure. That would be easy. They were talking about an "ingredient" (?) from the plant could be used to make a cure.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've posted before on my own experiences with the medical industry. I'm 54 and I spend years believing what they told me, and only got sicker and sicker, while all the while trying to learn about holistic health, but too scared to break away from the medical system. My metabolism is shot, my liver isn't so great, and my digestive system is a mess. I'm slowly healing, no thanks to them

However I do want to say that there are some doctors/nurses who are truly compassionate, open-minded, and really want to help. My doctor is a friend of ours. He does not take insurance, medicaid, or medicare. He is a "Cash only" doctor. He does not have pharmaceutical reps taking him out to dinner. He doesn't have the insurance companies dictating to him. He can spend as much time as he wants with a patient, and try and come up with the REASONS for an illness, not just write a prescription to mask symptoms.

He is a conventional medicine doctor, but he is open to holistic treatment. We can actually have discussions about herbal remedies, etc. with absolutely no agenda on either side. We learn from each other. He has told me stories about what goes on in the medical industry. If anyone thinks that it isn't all about the money....

My dear friend had ovarian cancer. She had holistic treatment along with chemo. She has been completely cancer-free for a good while now. She and I are both convinced that it was the holistic medical care she received along with the chemo that helped beat the cancer. Many of the people who were being treated at the same time as her didn't fare so well. I think we should be open to all types of treatment, and I think that money plays into promoting both conventional and holistic medicine, no doubt. That is why we have to be smart and not just accept what we are told, to explore various methods and treatments, to think for ourselves and not blindly follow.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> they did not say smoking it is the cure. That would be easy. They were talking about an "ingredient" (?) from the plant could be used to make a cure.



Yes, you are correct. But politics will never allow for them to use it as a cure because then people will demand legalization.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle---I LOVED your idea about the chocolate! :aktion033::aktion033:Make mine black! "edelbitter" Kitzi passes on this though---not by choice!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Michelle---I LOVED your idea about the chocolate! :aktion033::aktion033:Make mine black! "edelbitter" Kitzi passes on this though---not by choice!:HistericalSmiley:



Me too! :chili:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Great posts this was all very informational so thanks so much for sharing this with us. 

I felt so bad for my friend who recently spent over 40k on two dogs with cancer and then they both died within 6 mos After seeing this I just do not know if I could put mine through this - are there success stories with dogs with cancer and being treated? 

The one thing she did say to me is many dogs were in the cancer ward with amputated limbs  I told her the reason I think this was the case was because many times vaccines are given in the limbs because if they get cancer they can amputate and remove the cancer. One dentist we did a consult with gave a dental vaccine in a big dog and the leg went limp and she called the vaccine company and they said to her all vaccines have reactions and that is one and yet she still wanted to vaccinate demi with that vaccine - we ran to the nearest exit and went to another bc dentist who did not believe in the vaccine like I do not. I know we have to protect them but over vaccinating which sadly my friend did can lead to cancer in dogs. Here my friend homecooked and did all the right things so she thought yet she over vaccinated I believe as what are the odds of two of her dogs having cancer in the same spot where vaccines were given


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've enjoyed reading your posts on holistic approaches to health and healtful eating. Thank you for continuing to post them. I agree completely that the pharmaceutical industry is focused on money, not on actually solving problems.

It's key to have a doctor who will take time with each patient and be open to other options for treatment. I was very fortunate to have found a doctor who spends a minimum of 30 minutes with me on each visit. He always asks me lots of questions about my health and any symptoms I might be experiencing and he's understanding of my concerns regarding pharmaceuticals and other methods of maintaining health. At each visit, he says that his job is to ensure that I don't need to see him for at least a year (for a physical and bloodwork). Patients really need to take control of their health and research doctors until they find a good one.

Within my circle of friends and family are many examples of holistic, herbal, and nutritional approaches that greatly improved or eliminated many health problems. 




Nikki's Mom said:


> I've posted before on my own experiences with the medical industry. I'm 54 and I spend years believing what they told me, and only got sicker and sicker, while all the while trying to learn about holistic health, but too scared to break away from the medical system. My metabolism is shot, my liver isn't so great, and my digestive system is a mess. I'm slowly healing, no thanks to them
> 
> However I do want to say that there are some doctors/nurses who are truly compassionate, open-minded, and really want to help. My doctor is a friend of ours. He does not take insurance, medicaid, or medicare. He is a "Cash only" doctor. He does not have pharmaceutical reps taking him out to dinner. He doesn't have the insurance companies dictating to him. He can spend as much time as he wants with a patient, and try and come up with the REASONS for an illness, not just write a prescription to mask symptoms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

dwerten said:


> me neither and why i was upset when watching it on dateline and people on youtube were saying she was faking it for publicity. My thoughts were why? She is beautiful, has a great life, is a professional cheerleader - why would she fake something this horrible? I wonder if it is the drug companies way of spinning it? She has alot more videos on youtube and poor girl has tried everything and really was a sad story. I just wonder how many are out there that do not video tape themselves and put it on youtube that we do not know about


I couldn't hear the video because I'm at work, but beautiful people who do seem to have it all, can still do unusual things like fake an illness--whether it be for attention or profit. I hear of these things frequently as my brother and uncle are both psychiatrists. I'm not saying that girl's faking--I haven't a clue, but I can understand why some people would suggest it. 

A young woman faked having cancer recently somewhere around here... she plucked her eyebrows, shaved her hair, etc. to keep the sham up for a while. She looked just like a normal girl before:
No bail yet for woman who faked cancer - thestar.com


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> they did not say smoking it is the cure. That would be easy. They were talking about an "ingredient" (?) from the plant could be used to make a cure.


 
Oh man someone should'a told him that....

Seriously they do have MJ pills for nausea associated w/ chemo...


I've always heard there is a cure for every disease in the plants on this planet,we just have to find the right ones... I'm sure there's a cure for everything if we had the time and money to research it.Real research,not the pretend stuff they do now...
So sad how money impedes real progress,like the people who block it ,won't get cancer...guess they figure they'll have a huge Brinks truck with all their money,to follow their hearse....


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

It's disgusting. You cannot trust anybody anymore. :angry:


----------

